# 2600 ford



## eagle072 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a 2600 ford and need some help on the hydr. and the rear end the ford house said that I could use hydr. fluid in the tran. and the rear end and the power steiring all the same I am having a hard time with this can some one help with this thank eagle072


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Tractor Forum eagle! I moved your post to the Ford tractor section where it will get more visibility. 

The Ford dealer is correct, in most nearly all tractors the transmission, final drive, and hydraulic oil is all one common sump. There are some exceptions. Initially, many equipment manufactures were using GL5 lubricants for the transmission but with the advent of newer lubricants and additive packages went to a common sump lubricant. 

Pretty much most of the Ford New Holland equipment calls for 134D lubricant now. Some older owner's manuals on older machines may call for GL5 or other lubricants but have been updated to 134D. 

The manufacturer branded oils are much more expensive so a lot of folks go with after market brands. I used John Deere Hygard until it went over $64 per 5 gallon pale. Last service I tried Shell Donax which was about half that price and it has worked very well and I have notice no difference. 

I am sure other will jump in here with more to add. Everyone LOVES a good oil thread.


----------



## eagle072 (Mar 21, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Eagle you probably have your answer and TF is correct about the 134D. I am currently using it on my 1985 Ford 2110 and I was able to buy it from Tractor Supply Company for 24.99 (5 gallons)


----------

